# Mila



## Rubmifer (Aug 17, 2016)

Didn't know this board had a picture section. These are some pictures I took of Mila in the 2 weeks we have her. 

My first day here:


Mila by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr

I love pretending I'm so innocent!


Mila by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr

All this playing makes me a little tired


Mila by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr

Enough sleep, more running!


Run run run! by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr

She loves posing!


Mila by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr

Look how much I've grown in the 2 weeks I'm here!


Mila by Bram's Videogame Imaging, on Flickr


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Mila is soooo cute! She really has grown a lot in the last picture. Great Photos!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of your beautiful Mila.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I love the flirty picture. I predict she will get away with her share of antics with that kind of expression.


----------



## Rubmifer (Aug 17, 2016)

Mila by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr

New picture from today. She's getting bigger by the day.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Mila is just precious!! Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Rubmifer (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you. It does help that she's very cute!

Here's another one


Mila by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Such sweet photos!!


----------



## Rubmifer (Aug 17, 2016)

Mila's current condition can be summed up in one picture:


 by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr

Cheeky!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your pictures of Mila are fantastic, she's so adorable.


----------



## Rubmifer (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you! She really is. 


3A0A4193 copy by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr


MIla by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr


----------



## Rubmifer (Aug 17, 2016)

It's been quite a while since I've posted an update!
Mila's been doing well. Had a bad day this week where she got sick again with vomiting and diarrhea, but it only lasted a day. Other than that she's been doing very well! She's still a bit of a biter, it's about the only thing that we really need to work on...

Here is a pic I've just taken from her:


Mila by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Another great picture of your beautiful girl. She's growing into such a lovely girl, she looks so confident too. 


Sorry to hear she was sick, glad it was only a day.


----------



## SassyGolden (Oct 30, 2016)

She is beautiful and what great pics of her!


----------



## Guido (Sep 2, 2016)

Awesome pics, awesome pup.


----------



## Rubmifer (Aug 17, 2016)

Update! Mila is still doing great! First signs of spring have arrived today, and she clearly enjoyed it.


Mila by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Mila is beautiful. Your photography is as well.


----------



## Rubmifer (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you!

Visited the woods this morning. She had a blast!


Mila by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr


Mila by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr


Mila by Bram's Videogame Imaging, on Flickr


----------



## equinox (Jan 30, 2017)

Mila is stunning, and your photography is as well! May I ask what camera and lens you use?


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Beautiful girl and fab photos!


----------



## Rubmifer (Aug 17, 2016)

equinox said:


> Mila is stunning, and your photography is as well! May I ask what camera and lens you use?


Sure. Camera is a 5D MKIII. Lenses I use vary. I use these lenses the most: 300mm F2.8, 70-200mm F2.8, 24-70 II F2.8, 85MM II f1.2 and a Zeiss 135mm f2.0


----------



## Rubmifer (Aug 17, 2016)

Couple more weeks and Mila turns 1!


Mila by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mila's beautiful, what a great picture.


----------



## Rubmifer (Aug 17, 2016)

Been nearly a year since I've posted an update, but Mila is still doing great! She even has a new friend! His name is Odin and we took him in after he couldn't continue being an assistance dog (don't know the proper word in english)


3A0A7826 copy by Bram Van Der Stichelen, on Flickr


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Mila and Odin look like quite a pair! Beautiful pups


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Such beautiful dogs and great photography. I really enjoyed watching Mila grow. Thanks for posting this update.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Odin's a handsome boy, Congratulations!

He and Mila look great.


----------

